# Blues off the list



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like they are coming off the list. http://www.ohiooutdoornews.com/articles/2007/10/11/news/news2.txt


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

Sure sounds like good news to me. It would be great to see the state raising and releasing them. It would give the catmen something more to chase after.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

One reason for the increase in Blue cats could be re-introduction of blue cats by West Virginia. These fish were ranging to Cincinatti in winter but may establish themselves farther upriver with the re-introduction.










Also the quick growth rate of blue catfish may interest Ohio DNR if waterways prove to be appropriate for them.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

My hat is off to West Virginia. In the Gallipolis pool(Racine to Eureka) we started seeing some of those small blues caught last fall. In the last week I know of at least a dozen being caught during the Ohio Hills Catfish Club's Fish-Off and Fall Open. I caught two last weekend that weighed 1.8 and 2.3. They may be small now,but hopefully with the great skipjack and shad spawn this year on the Ohio they grow quick! Before WV's Stocking Program we would see maybe one or two blues weighed in at our tournaments per year. The biggest that I have seen up this way was a 29 pounder that was weighed in a few years back by Janet Fox. The Portsmouth area produced several blues during a May tournament this year. We weighed one at 26.6 lbs.

Good fishing everyone! Tom


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if blues are coming off that means sombody has to set the first state record....how many times do you think it will change in the first year. i hope sombody turns in a 2lber for the first one


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Good Fishing!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

im here in athens and fish racine every now and then and do a lot of Ichthyology there, we never use to see blues this way but now its not out of the ordinary to catch one fishing for white bass


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats nice to see.
I am really suprised Ohio did not step up as WV did.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

do not be surprised by that they have a pretty deplorable track record when it comes to effective managment of native species. WV on the otherhand has been doing one heck of a job continually stocking the native ohio river strain of walleye, paddlefish, and now blues. maybe our state can copy and get on the ball...


----------

